
IIS Search Engine Optimization Toolkit - johns
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2009/06/03/iis-search-engine-optimization-toolkit.aspx
======
johns
I know this looks like spam from the title, but it's actually a really
powerful tool for anyone running sites on IIS.

